# Api 570



## tifaonline (28 أكتوبر 2010)

لو سمحتم

أريد كود API 570

وأريد المنهج والامتحانات وكل شىء عنه

أريد الاعداد حتى أحصل على API 570 Inspector

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## تولين (29 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي الكريم
يمكنك تحميل الكورس من الربط التالي
*http://dc256.4shared.com/download/Dg...e_material.pdf*





ويمكنك ايضا زيارة قسم مكتبة هندسة الفلزات والمعادن على الرابط التالي وفيه كتب قيمة جدااا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f66.html


تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------

